# Seagate BarraCuda vs. FireCuda SSHD for storage



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,

I want a 2.5" hard drive with more capacity and I found the Seagate hard drives.

But, which one is better for storage?, the price difference is little.


Seagate 2TB BarraCuda 2.5" *$86.99*
Seagate 2TB FireCuda Gaming SSHD 2.5" *$99.99*
I know that the FireCuda has 8GB built in but, does it matter for storage purposes?.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 27, 2017)

Doesn't matter in my opinion.

I've had both SSHD and HDD. For a boot drive, SSHD obviously. It boots up as fast as SSD. For storage though? Doesn't matter.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Doesn't matter in my opinion.
> 
> I've had both SSHD and HDD. For a boot drive, SSHD obviously. It boots up as fast as SSD. For storage though? Doesn't matter.


the price difference is just a few dollars, for that kind of difference, is better to buy the SSHD?, maybe for the better resale value in the future?.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Doesn't matter in my opinion.
> 
> I've had both SSHD and HDD. For a boot drive, SSHD obviously. It boots up as fast as SSD. For storage though? Doesn't matter.


also, the FireCuda will be faster to copy/paste files?, loading photos faster, etc.. better performance?. even if it will be for storage?.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

In a sense, SSHD has more points of failure in the SSD cells and its algorithm. For strictly storage purpose, I'd go with a traditional HDD.

You won't see speed difference.


----------



## Wattery Fowls (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> In a sense, SSHD has more points of failure in the SSD cells and its algorithm. For strictly storage purpose, I'd go with a traditional HDD.
> 
> You won't see speed difference.


could have sworn i read somewhere that the 8gb of ssd in the sshd of seagate is of the SLC type?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2017)

Look at the warranties!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

Wattery Fowls said:


> could have sworn i read somewhere that the 8gb of ssd in the sshd of seagate is of the SLC type?



The first/second gen used SLC if my memories are correct. Later gen uses MLC as far as I know.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

So, even the with low price difference, SSHD does not worth it?.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

The decision is up to you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2017)

The FireCuda has a 5 year warranty.  The BarraCuda has a 2 year warranty,  I'd rather trust my info on the drive with the longer warranty.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> The decision is up to you.





thebluebumblebee said:


> The FireCuda has a 5 year warranty.  The BarraCuda has a 2 year warranty,  I'd rather trust my info on the drive with the longer warranty.



Hi,

I'm still confuse, I don't know what to do.

SSHD for my Steam library.

HDD for storage?.

The FireCuda SSHD is just *$11* more than the BarraCuda. Really the BarraCuda will be better for storage because of its 128mb of cache?. Both are 5,400rpm anyways.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Does the SSHD have a software tool to adjust its power saving profiles in its firmware?

If it doesn't I wouldn't waste my time on it. I made that mistake with a Seagate momentus XT, it would spool up then down at inopportune times and Seagate had no software to adjust it for max power/performance for use in a desktop as it would stutter in game or cause Windows to shutdown slow on the SSD. I wound up getting a Velociraptor that has no stutter or affects OS shut down.

If you get an HD make sure it is 7200 RPM or faster, 5400 is just too slow for games, no matter how much cache it has.

Most SSHDs are good for mobile use where battery life is important but only for general tasks. Gaming they can stutter.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 28, 2017)

HDD,not worth,is just for fancy,as is for Storage,pick one with high rpm 7200 recomend


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does the SSHD have a software tool to adjust its power saving profiles in its firmware?
> 
> If it doesn't I wouldn't waste my time on it. I made that mistake with a Seagate momentus XT, it would spool up then down at inopportune times and Seagate had no software to adjust it for max power/performance for use in a desktop as it would stutter in game or cause Windows to shutdown slow on the SSD. I wound up getting a Velociraptor that has no stutter or affects OS shut down.
> 
> ...





ASOT said:


> HDD,not worth,is just for fancy,as is for Storage,pick one with high rpm 7200 recomend



Look at this:

I have a Node 202 case. (only 2x 2.5" available).
960 EVO M.2 for my Windows installed.

and I'm thinking to buy this for the hdd cage:

Steam library: FireCuda 2TB 2.5"
*Why not the WD BLACK 1TB which is 7,200 rpm 2.5"*, because 1TB is not enough, 2TB will be better to have more games and games installations. I have right now 750GB of games installed andI need more space to keep the installation of the games that I download, those who are not original copies. The difference will be so noticeable, really?, by how much?.

Storage: FireCuda 2TB 2.5"
This is where I'm confused.

WD Blue 2TB cost $115.40 (7,200rpm, 128mb cache)
Seagate FireCuda 2TB cost $101.00 (5,400rpm, 64mb cache)
Seagate Barracuda 2TB cost $89.95 (5,400rpm, 128mb cache)

In my specific case, WD is more expensive at this time, Seagate has just $11 of difference betweem their models of 2.5".
I just need a fast drive for storage to not wait a lot when copying or pasting files.
With that said, Barracuda with 128mb cache will be better than Firecuda, or both will perform equally?. If they will be equal, for just $11, I prefer the Firecuda, better resale value in the future.

Recommend me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> Look at this:
> 
> I have a Node 202 case. (only 2x 2.5" available).
> 960 EVO M.2 for my Windows installed.
> ...


Are there any other 7200 RPM drives available?

I also asked you a question before.

Does the Firecuda have software on the seagate site you can get to adjust the drives power/ performance profiles in its firmware?

If not I wouldn't bother.

Start looking for reviews on the Firecuda from tech sites equivalent to this.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

None of it really matters. Just choose whichever you like.

Be a good dog and make a choice.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are there any other 7200 RPM drives available?
> 
> I also asked you a question before.
> 
> ...



not, the FireCuda will keep whatever you use more into its flash storage which is 8GB.
It can take days until the drive makes a change, I read it on a website.

and no, there is not any other 7,200 drive.
Just WD has the Black 1TB maximum.
But for storage I need at least 2TB.

I read that the FireCuda for games can help a little bit in load times. If you play the same game a lot, which I do.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

Then SSHD it is. Go for it and don't bite me.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> None of it really matters. Just choose whichever you like.
> 
> Be a good dog and make a choice.



will you buy 2x 2TB FireCuda at $202.00 or 2x 2TB Barracuda at $179.90?

if not, then, give me recommendations, give me links on amazon.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Then SSHD it is. Go for it and don't bite me.



yeah yeah but again the questions is this:

128mb of the barracuda will be better to copy/paste files, for storage purposes?.
I don't want a slow drive, I will kill myself...

why 2.5" drives are so complicated...


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

If it were me, I always tend to go cheaper cuz I am a cheap guy.

For you, hound, go for Firecuda.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> If it were me, I always tend to go cheaper cuz I am a cheap guy.
> 
> For you, hound, go for Firecuda.



I'm not cheap. I want the best, best performance, best read and write, always....


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

If you want the best, ditch those drives and go for 2TB SSDs.

Otherwise, those drives aren't - that - different from one another.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> If you want the best, ditch those drives and go for 2TB SSDs.
> 
> Otherwise, those drives aren't - that - different from one another.


got it.

last question, which drive of 2tb 2.5" would you buy?. give me a link on amazon.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd buy a cheap one with decent warranty since it is for storage. Spindle speed doesn't matter for storage.

Firecuda and barracuda are the same. You pay more on Firecuda for longer warranty.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 28, 2017)

alucasa said:


> I'd buy a cheap one with decent warranty since it is for storage. Spindle speed doesn't matter for storage.
> 
> Firecuda and barracuda are the same. You pay more on Firecuda for longer warranty.



https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822179110

I have read the reviews on Newegg about the Firecuda and almost all of them are reporting that their drive died after weeks, or after 3-6 months. now I have fear.

Should I buy WD BLACK 1TB 2.5" then?.
and WD BLUE 2TB, even if it's more expensive?.
I don't want a hard drive to die with my files of my job on it.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

If your job is on it, I suggest not putting eggs in one basket.

Meaning? Draft a backup plan because all HDDs and SSDs will fail at one point. As long as you have a solid backup plan, drive failure is just a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> I have read the reviews on Newegg about the Firecuda and almost all of them are reporting that their drive died after weeks, or after 3-6 months.


People usually only write reviews to complain, not many write good reviews, so unless you see the Firecuda mentioned lots as failing on forums like this, it would be the best of the two large, slow platter drives you originally selected.
Personally I would avoid 5400RPM drives, but if I had to buy one, it would have to be a SSHD, the cache size makes little difference.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd take 2 of these....
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4QESVQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I'd take 2 of these....
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4QESVQ/?tag=tec06d-20


the thing is that I need at least 2tb and using hard drives of 2.5  the maximum capacity is 2tb, sadly.
Of course, seagate has 3,4,5tb but the drive has 15mm and won't fit in my case.


----------



## Sakvril (Jul 14, 2018)

RodoGodo19 said:


> the thing is that I need at least 2tb and using hard drives of 2.5  the maximum capacity is 2tb, sadly.
> Of course, seagate has 3,4,5tb but the drive has 15mm and won't fit in my case.



Hi RodoGodo19.

How did it go with the purchase of Firecuda?

I am between buying Barracuda 4TB or 2 Firecuda 2TB. But I read that there is not much difference in speed.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Jul 16, 2018)

RodoGodo 19, good question. Sorry I chimed in late. Take a look at this link and it will explain all about the different drive types. If you are planning to use it as a gaming unit, then an SSD would be great for the OS and some applications as it accesses the information much quicker. You could always hook up an extra dive for storage later on.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 17, 2018)

1.  I assume this is a laptop.... if not use 3.5" 7200 rpm.  The Seagate 2 TB SSHD is more than 50% faster in gaming than the WD Black.

2.  What is the usage ?   SSHDs are great for data storage.  In an office, you tend to use the same files day to do day... so if I am designing say a treatment facility, I am opening the same AutoCAD file(s) day to day, I am opening the same word processing files day to day.  Invariably I will get 'callbacks' to look at 2 or 3 other projects over the course of several weeks.   Now all these files will be located in the SSD portion of the drive which means they load faster,   The same is true for gaming, When playing say Far Cry 3, the day to day files are on the fast portion of the drive ... when you move oin to FC4, after  a few loads, FC3 files get moved off and FC4 gets moved on.

3.  Boot Times:

Seagate 2 TB Barracuda = 21.2 sec
Seagate 2 TB SSHD = 16.5 sec
Samsing Pro SSD = 15.6 sec

4.  We typically install (1) SSD and (1) SSHD as a minimum... (2) of each is not unusual.   On Budget systems, if it comes down to using just 1 storage device it's a SSHD... proverbial "no brainer" when storage budget is $85

5.  Have not installed a HD in over 7 years other than for test purposes.   In that time, installed dozens of SSHDs ... 0 failures to date.  Over same period (3) SSDs have failed, one of those was a warranty replacement that also failed.  We have had no SSD failures with the Samsung 850 Pro or newer.

6.  In user testing (5 users) whereby system could boot from HD, SSD and SSHD .... boot drive was changed w/o user know;ledge each day over a 6 week period... one user thought system might have booted slower on one occasion.  No one noticed any difference between SSD and SSHD.  Test was repeated w/ two identical laptops... SSD + 7200 rpm HD and 7200 rpm SSHD) .... no one could tell the difference.

7.   A 2 TB SSD is in the neighborhood of $300 ... for a cheap one ... one ya'd want ... $500.... the best $1000

8.  My PC has twin 250 GB SSDs and twin 2 3.5" TB SSHDs.   All the other boxes here one of each.  Our lappies all have 7200 rpm SSHDs.  The distributor who custom builds our laptops, tells me that there's "no such thing" as a 5400 rpm 2.5" SSHD unless ya want to buy out existing stock on these.  As that product iis at least 6 years old, I expect the current FireCUDA 5400 rpm laptop drives are just as fast as the old 7200s due to increases ina ereal density over that time span.

https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Momentus-7200RPM-Hybrid-ST750LX003/dp/B00691WMJG

9.  Yes, you can run tests like moving 500 GB of files and "prove" how much faster the SSD is.  I do that like once every couple of years.   But when i do, I use my free backup program to make a mirror of one drive to another at 3 am in the morning.  When Im sleeping, I don't really care how fast it gets done.    You can even run an MS office Script of 1134 actions and the SSD will win easily.... but in the real world, key strokes are needed between each action which renders the SSDs speed advantage irrelevant.  Its like when I commuted tot he office i rush hour traffic, I never once said "OH crap, Im late ... I better take the Porsche" .. whether I took the Porsche or I took the SUV, when traffic is stop and go and it takes 45 minutes to go 17 miles, having a faster car doesn't help in any way.    As to the HD or SSHD choice, yes... if ya stare at the screen, you can pick up the speed difference.  But if you work like  a normal person and push the on button on ya PC when you arrive at ya desk, who cares about boot time ?  I'm reading / listening my phone messages, returning the calls, or grabbing coffee ... by the time I get dome with that, after 15 minutes, the fact that the machine was 0.9 seconds faster to boot doesn't mean a whole helluva lot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you get an HD make sure it is 7200 RPM or faster, 5400 is just too slow for games, no matter how much cache it has.


This, so very this.  5400 RPM is *painfully* slow even if it has an 8 GB SSD as a buffer.  7200 RPM is worth the price difference.


And thread is necro'd...


----------

